# Dark:30 Bassin' - 9/7/09



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Braved the skeeters last night and fished the local pond for about an hour right before dark. Caught four. Missed about the same. Nothing to write mom about, but it was fun...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i see the arm is starting to heal up after the big snookfest from last week  nice fish as always


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good lookin' pond and fish Hammer. Don't need to spend $5000 on a trip to Alaska when you can get chewed on by skeeters at home.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> i see the arm is starting to heal up after the big snookfest from last week   nice fish as always


 ;D Yeah, almost all better. Still got the remnants of a scab or two, which with any luck, will leave a nice little scar to remember the day by. 

I also made a few casts at some jacks from the dock on Sunday, while I was putting a new trolling motor on the Gheenoe. Didn't catch anything though. :



> Good lookin' pond and fish Hammer. Don't need to spend $5000 on a trip to Alaska when you can get chewed on by skeeters at home.


Thanks, but how'd ya know my friend Bob is in Alaska right now? :-? He's usually my bass fishing partner.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks, but how'd ya know my friend Bob is in Alaska right now? Huh He's usually my bass fishing partner.

I have ESPn.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Thanks, but how'd ya know my friend Bob is in Alaska right now?  Huh He's usually my bass fishing partner.
> 
> I have ESPn.


 sounds like bobs got a little gig on the side he's not telling you about haMm3r  [smiley=hmmm.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thanks, but how'd ya know my friend Bob is in Alaska right now?  Huh He's usually my bass fishing partner.
> 
> I have ESPn.



lolol!

"It's like I have ESPN or something"
-Mean Girls

I don't care, that movie is hilarious.....lol


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

i dunno, all the bass in this pond know him already so these are probably just recycled pic's from previous trips


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> i dunno, all the bass in this pond know him already so these are probably just recycled pic's from previous trips


I'm sure they're legit pictures.
He has them trained already.
So when they see him, they know to come out for a quick photoshoot. 
 ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You guys...why would I possibly lie about catching small bass like that? : ;D 

Actually, I hadn't been to that pond in probably a month, so it was nice to see the fish active and healthy.


----------

